# How to Hide Your Body Flaws



## Maja (Mar 17, 2006)

Ever fall in love with a skirt only to find out it makes your butt look twice as large as it really is? We can't all have perfect figures, but we _can_ wear clothes that enhance our assets and minimize our imperfections. Here's what you need to know.

*Minimize Hips and Other Casualties of Being Pear Shaped*

If your hips have caused you years of tears, then buck up and start dressing around them. The following tips will allow you to minimize the pear shape that you have been cursing since puberty.



*Skirts:* Fuller, below-the-knee skirts conceal wider hips. Avoid high-waisted pencil skirts and opt for A-line styles and skirts with hemline details, which balance your shape.

*Trousers:* Sport fuller, wide-leg pants. Avoid cropped pants, which make your legs look shorter.

*Dresses:* Well defined waists with fuller skirts can hide a multitude of sins! Try strapless or V-neck styles to draw the eye upward and away from your lower half. 

*Jackets:* Damn those shrunken-style jackets that are so in right now! They only draw attention to hips and backsides. Stick to longer jackets that camouflage the hip area. 

*Tops/Sweaters:* Whenever possible, go with halter styles and boat necks, which create the illusion of broader shoulders. So do cardigans with horizontal stripes. Steer clear of clingy or tight tops.

*Slim the Stomach Area*

Not that diet and exercise aren't good for you, but sometimes cutting down on the cheesecake just isn't enough to get rid of that tummy you have had since, well, birth. Follow these simple tips to minimize your waistline.



*Dresses:* Wear a wide belt over a dress to streamline your shape. Look for styles that have gathered fabric in strategic places, called ruching, which pulls you in at the middle, and V-necks, which draw the eye upward. 

*Tops:* Men's-style shirts tucked into trousers and skirts camouflage the middle area and are always "Katherine Hepburn" chic. 

*Layered Tops:* Layered chiffon tops create the illusion of "lightness" around the belly area. As with dresses, try ruched tops to hold you in and V-necks to distract the eye. 

*Jackets:* Stick to slightly tapered jackets to create a slimmer waist.

*Create Height*

You can only add so many inches with high heels. It's true they look great, are slimming and make you feel taller, but they also absolutely kill your feet. When you want to give your tootsies a break, try these tricks.



*Trousers:* Finding pants that make you look taller is easy. Long, wide-leg trousers lengthen legs. Pinstripes and front creases are also flattering for those who could use a few more inches. 

*Skirts:* Short skirts will make all women look taller. They don't have to be minis; just-above-the-knee lengths work too. If you're "vertically challenged," longer skirts will make you look like you are standing in a hole. 

*Dresses:* Empire-waist dresses lengthen your bottom half. Try above-the-knee lengths here as well. 

*Tops:* Drop V-necks with a vertical stripe create the look of a longer torso. Long slim sweaters will also make you look longer. 

*Jackets:* Keep 'em short and sweet. Longer jackets will make you look shorter.

*Create Curves in All the Right Places*

So you're still waiting to "develop" are you? Well, stop waiting and start creating. Make your own curves for Pete's sake.



*Jackets:* The term "nip and tuck" isn't just reserved for plastic surgery. Tapered jackets can accentuate bustlines and waistlines. 

*Skirts:* Pair a full skirt with a long top and add a ribbon belt to create a waist. Belted skirts with pockets create the same effect. 

*Tops:* Fitted bodices create a super-sexy shape. Shop for V-necks and scoop necks as well. 

*Dresses:* Cinch a belt at the waist over a dress for instant curves. 



Source

*Large Breasts*:

*DOs*: Wear dark-toned tops with lighter bottoms; simple uncomplicated fitted tops (no ruffles, big patterns). Go for V-necks and wide-open necklines, or wrap tops. Blouses with collars that are long, vertical and narrow. Wear fine knit sweaters, never chunky cable-knits. Go for very-fitted deep-V jackets with small narrow lapels.

And most importantly invest in a good bra. That makes the world of a difference.

*DON'Ts*: Double-breasted style jackets and coats. Collars with large lapels. Anything that adds bulk around your neck. Halter tops. Stiff, heavy fabrics. Bulky knits. Baggy tops. Non-fitted anything. Anything with horizontal stripes (vertical stripes are ok).


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 17, 2006)

Great article Maja!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 17, 2006)

Cool tips, thanks Maja!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 17, 2006)

Great tips!! I use the height tips all the time (except I don't wear dresses).

I did many of the stomach tips to hide my weight gain, but I started to feel so comfortable that I forgot I needed to lose weight!!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 17, 2006)

Tunics!! I love them! Nice / hip / cool ones though - nothing matronly.

Thank God the 1960's hippie tunic looks returned! I can wear them over jeans and they hide my buddah belly!!! LMAO:clap :laughno: :clap :laughno:

peace out!!

Also, I had to go to a party last year and found this really nice empire waist - tank strap dress in Macy's. It had an empire waist so it skimmed over my gut and it had beading on the bodice. It was on sale, it was black, not junior-trendy but it was sexy in a classy way. I can wear it over and over and it hides my stomach - yay!!


----------



## moviebuster (Mar 17, 2006)

Great tips, thank you very much!...summer is coming...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 17, 2006)

good tips, thanks for posting.


----------



## Liz (Mar 18, 2006)

nice tips!


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 18, 2006)

Great tips! Thanks


----------



## Marisol (Mar 18, 2006)

Great article Maja!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 18, 2006)

Nice tips! I have a very boyish figure and I love the look of fitted jackets -- I just wish all the nice ones weren't so expensive! And the right v-neck with the right bra makes me look like I actually have some boobs! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't really tried wearing belts over long shirts or anything like that, I may have to look into that.... My waist is 3 sizes larger than my hips so I'm always looking for something that defines my waist!


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 21, 2006)

Those where all great tips. But there is one i did not see. I need help with masking down a large bosom. It's really embarrasing when you are at school and you have the largest breasts in the place.


----------



## Maja (Mar 21, 2006)

As for *Large Breasts* goes:

*DOs*: Wear dark-toned tops with lighter bottoms; simple uncomplicated fitted tops (no ruffles, big patterns). Go for V-necks and wide-open necklines, or wrap tops. Blouses with collars that are long, vertical and narrow. Wear fine knit sweaters, never chunky cable-knits. Go for very-fitted deep-V jackets with small narrow lapels.

And most importantly invest in a good bra. That makes the world of a difference.

*DON'Ts*: Double-breasted style jackets and coats. Collars with large lapels. Anything that adds bulk around your neck. Halter tops. Stiff, heavy fabrics. Bulky knits. Baggy tops. Non-fitted anything. Anything with horizontal stripes (vertical stripes are ok).

HTH!


----------



## Nafia (Mar 21, 2006)

like the article i think some time some of us need a little reminder.


----------



## msmechie (Mar 29, 2006)

thanks for the tips. i have a lot of flaws to hide!! :laughing:


----------



## ExquisiteChick3 (Apr 2, 2006)

hehe...thanks for the tips


----------



## muxa (Apr 4, 2006)

Very good tips :clap thanks:icon_smil


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you for posting that! It was helpful. =)

Take care,

Audra


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice tips!


----------



## Saja (Apr 10, 2006)

Great iideas, I fall into a few of the categories. The only one I disagree with, is the halter top. Its aparently a no no for us large chested girls, but i love mine. I always wear a v neck halter top to the bar. It has a built in bra which helps. Other than that...would a belt help a big stomach, or would it atract your eye to that fault.


----------



## foxyruby (Apr 19, 2006)

_Thanks for this info Maja_


----------



## beadsonthebrain (Apr 19, 2006)

Very good tips! Thanks for sharing.

Elizabeth


----------



## Tesia (Apr 21, 2006)

Great tips! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## graceface (Jun 16, 2006)

that was great..like a "what not to wear" on-line tutorial! thanks


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 16, 2006)

yay~wonderful advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 17, 2006)

woohoo, great article. thanks for posting, maja!


----------

